# heater not working model S please help



## concordecapitalholdi (2 mo ago)

I have a 2013 model S with only 11,000 miles and heater stop working any ideas ???


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Have you tried rebooting the car?


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

There are also a handful of videos on YouTube about replacing the PTC heater in a Model S. You can buy the PTC heater or even the fuses that power it and possibly replace them yourself, but you should read the service manual first on how to do it properly (access is free for the 1st year on Tesla Service). You definitely need to know how to handle high voltage connections because you can easily kill yourself with the orange 400V wires that go to the PTC heater.


----------

